# Nvidia-driver install Error `unrecognized command line option '-fformat-extensions'`



## v_mallikarjun (Jan 17, 2012)

I have having errors updating nvidia-driver.


```
gcc46 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"285.05.09\" -D__KERNEL__ -DNVRM -Wno-unused-function -O -mno-red-zone
 -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc  -I. -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param
 inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -fno-omit-frame-pointer  -mno-sse -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone
 -mno-mmx -msoft-float  -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall
 -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign
 -fformat-extensions  -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option -c nvidia_ctl.c
cc1: error: unrecognized command line option '-fformat-extensions'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-285.05.09/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-285.05.09.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.

===>>> make failed for x11/nvidia-driver
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for nvidia-driver-285.05.09 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2012)

Use the default compiler.


----------



## v_mallikarjun (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

